# Speed Dressing Deer?



## hog warden (Oct 9, 2009)

Some time ago I read about a method, that for lack of a better term, was similar to filleting a fish or peeling the breasts out of a duck or goose. Basic process was opening the hide down the back and boning out the major cuts.....leaving all bones, internals, etc. in place.

Anybody have instructions or a link for this?


----------



## nickelmore (Oct 9, 2009)

I have "seen" this as a result of poaching.   The backstraps and rear quarters are removed and the rest is left.  Simply a disgrace.

I have wondered the same thing for some road kills, but never ran into anyone who could tell me exactly how its done.


----------



## walle (Oct 9, 2009)

I can't offer you advice in this area as my experience with field boning deer and elk is that is anything but a "speed" process.

My reason for commenting is a suggestion that you check your local (State) Division of Wildlife laws...

Here in Colorado you are required to pack out all four quarters, the backstrap, and the tenderloins of any and all game animals - deer, elk, bear, and mountain lion.  Fairlure to do so is considered wantful waste. 

If anyone out there has tips on how to get the tenderloins without gutting the animal, PLEASE pass them forward!


----------



## target (Oct 9, 2009)

I believe you are refering to this thread by big game cook.  Here is the link and also the description.  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=77588

so being the redneck i am waste not want not she came home in the back. illinois law states anyone involved in a collision with a deer if killed has possession rights. or if they leave the scene any citizen of illinois can transport and possess the animal. usually in these hard hits it does bad things to organs and over the years ive learned a tecnique that allows meat to be salvaged without the mess.

i make an incision down the spine through skin. peel it back and remove the loins backstraps. then make an incision down from that one over each leg and fillet back skin to remove front shoulders if undamaged. this allows me to see right off if any fluids or blood has gotton in it. both of these were undamaged. the rear quarters were not full of blood either and i was able to get the rump roasts tip roasts of each side. loins were perfect too. and never seen any blood guts. the rest can be disposed of intack with innerds still inside.

sink full of meat.


----------



## azsmoke (Oct 9, 2009)

We refer to it as the gutless method, and having grown up gutting deer/elk/etc., I will never go back to gutting any large animal again.

Basic instructions are very simple, we make an incision on the center of the back (deer laying on one side or the other), the incision will go from the tail all the way up the neck.  We'll start with the hind quarters first, make another incision from the tail down the back of the hind quarter to the knee, then basically skin the hind quarter, taking care when you get around the belly not to puncture the abdominal muscles.  once you have the hind quarter skinned, simply remove it, you may have to mess with the hip joint a little but it's not too bad.  

If you took the time to skin the hind quarter, you could finish the skinning up to the front quarter, then fold/lay the hide on the ground away from the deer with the inside facing up, you can use this to lay your quarters/loin on if you don't have a game bag.

Once you have the hind quarter done, do the same thing on the front quarter, then remove the loin in one long piece, if you want any rib meat, you can take that as well.  At this point, we'll aslo take off any neck meat on that side.

From there, put the quarters/loin/other meat in a game bag, pull the skin back on the deer, flip the deer to the other side and repeat the same process.

Once you have all the major meat removed, you can now remove the tender loin by making a small incision just below the the end of the rib cage right next to the spin, maybe 2-3 inches long, just enough to get you hand in, you should be able to pull the tender loins out, or you may need to use a knife to loosen then up a bit.  

In AZ, we also have to take the ribs, so you could do a rib roll, or if you have a pair of pruning shears, you could just cut the ribs at the spin and sternum, this will also give you access to any of the internal organs you may want to keep like the liver/heart.  

This process will avoid all the problems sometimes experienced with gutting animales, like punctured intestines, or that dreaded urine sack whick is always filled to the brim!!  Hope this was descriptive enough, if not, there are some youtube videos available if you do a search on the gutless method that shoudl find them


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 9, 2009)

What he said! no waste involved, leave the guts and the carcass for the wolves!


----------



## thebattman (Oct 22, 2009)

By tenderloins, I assume you are referring to the true tenderloin - that strip just inside the body cavity along the spine...

getting too it without gutting the animal is a trick, and a bit easy to cut yourself, but I have done it a few times.  You go in after taking the backstraps off right where the rib cage ends, sliding your hand just inside until you feel it.  YOu then just gently peel/cut until it is free.  Very hard to describe.  Come on down and help me take care of my next deer and I will show you how its done!


----------



## justsmoke2 (Oct 22, 2009)

Last year I notice some road kill was missing the back off them.  thought this was odd.  Then it finally dawned on me what they was getting at.  Back straps and loins.  It makes sense seeing when they get hit you may lose a little or a lot.  Guess I am going to have watch the road kill more closely.


----------



## fourthwind (Oct 26, 2009)

Once you do this method you will never go back to the old ways unless you have to due to the time of day.  Especially Elk.  It is so much easier and cleaner.  Just be sure to leave your evidence of sex attached to one of the hind quarters.


----------



## hammerhead67 (Apr 17, 2012)

Friend showed me this and it is awesome.   Not super fast but much easier clean up.  No gut method.

Skin back legs down past where you cut between the tendon and bone to insert gambrel.

Cut off front legs at ?? ankle joint and skin up the shank.

Hang deer by back legs with gambrel and skin normally being careful NOT To damage the abdominal muscles.

Cut off head.

Rinse off any dirt or hair that might have gotten on keeper parts of meat.

Remove shoulders

Fillet out back straps and continue all the way forward carving off the neck roasts.  (or you can leave the neck alone and cut it off in one big chunk for roasting)

Carefully debone the rear 1/4's  making sure you don't cut through the ligament holding the hip ball socket in the joint.

Just in front of the rear leg by the spine, carefully stick your finger through the membrane into the body cavity following the curve up into the pocket where the inside tenderloins are.  Work your finger underneath the tenderloin and separate from spine.   Cut off either end if necessary or pull it loose.

Fillet off the flank meat

Guts will be contained inside the body cavity and can be fished through for organ meats or discarded.

All the meat gets a good rinse with the hose and any blood shot or damaged meat gets trimmed and tossed to the dog.

Washed meat goes into a CLEAN cooler and packed with ice.   Drain water the next morning and add more ice turning meat to make sure it all gets contact with the ice/water.

Drain each morning and add more ice as necessary to keep cooler packed for 3-5 days.

Meat will be tender (cold aged) and clean if you did your job carefully and correctly.

Remove and process for cooking or the freezer.


----------

